# Night Fishing



## rbecker08 (Dec 7, 2014)

So had another exciting day caught a string ray off the beach pier, along with the catfish adds to the list of undesirable marine life I have caught  but does anyone have experience fishing Sikes after dark. I get off work at 4 30 leaving limited fishing time before the sun goes down, not for around here and not sure if it is allowed or productive


----------



## Breeze (Mar 23, 2012)

rbecker08 said:


> So had another exciting day caught a string ray off the beach pier, along with the catfish adds to the list of undesirable marine life I have caught  but does anyone have experience fishing Sikes after dark. I get off work at 4 30 leaving limited fishing time before the sun goes down, not for around here and not sure if it is allowed or productive


I have never fished sikes but you can fish there 24 hours a day. It never closes. They were catching a bunch of bull reds out there at night but not sure whats biting now.


----------



## onemorecast (Feb 16, 2009)

+1 on the bulls!!!


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Night time is the only time to fish Sykes for me. 

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f36/sykes-4-21-back-curse-has-been-lifted-335897/

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f36/sykes-4-7-running-bulls-begins-327818/

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f36/sykes-4-8-round-two-328242/

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f36/sykes-4-10-sleep-deprived-but-havin-blast-329458/


----------



## rbecker08 (Dec 7, 2014)

ThaFish said:


> Night time is the only time to fish Sykes for me.
> 
> http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f36/sykes-4-21-back-curse-has-been-lifted-335897/
> 
> ...


Well that adds to the fish time.....probably head out there after work on night. Thanks for the info


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

rbecker08 said:


> Well that adds to the fish time.....probably head out there after work on night. Thanks for the info


Not a problem man! PM me if you're interested in learning some great ways to catch massive bulls from the bridge.

Here's our report from last night: http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f36/1-31-{fear-vest}-484833/


----------

